# Fact or Fiction???



## sean (Nov 28, 2006)

Would a mantis really eat and eat until it puts its life in danger, or do they have a limit when they are full and wont eat any more?


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2006)

In my experience it is fiction. I have even tried to make one eat itself to death and it stopped once it got really full.


----------



## sean (Nov 28, 2006)

Ok thanks for the info. So if i fed a female loads before breeding the chances are it wouldnt be dangerous for her and she would ignore the male as she would be completely full.


----------



## Rick (Nov 28, 2006)

Not always. I generally don't have any issues with the females eating my males. I let them out for mating usually. I stand by while the male mounts as that is when she will try to grab him. Some females don't even hardly notice when he jumps on.


----------



## MantisDude15 (Dec 1, 2006)

must be boring sex lol


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Dec 16, 2006)

i thought there were just a few species of mantis that are known for eating themselves to death.

and some females abdomens split when theyre full with an ooth and eat a lot, but without much damage


----------



## AFK (Dec 17, 2006)

> In my experience it is fiction. I have even tried to make one eat itself to death and it stopped once it got really full.


lol i thought i was the only one who was demented enough to try this experiment. but instead of trying it on a mantis, i was trying to see how fat i could get my garden spider. i was able to get it disgustingly fat, but something in my schedule would always inevitably pop up to interfere and then a week would pass or and then i'd have to start over.  

i kinda wanna do it again haha.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 18, 2006)

I never had any fatal incident from mantis over-eating. I believed most of the time disease is the cause of a bloating abdomen to have secretion between the segment which resemble a popping abdomen from overeating.


----------

